

HTML5 voice recording - jackrud

It seems that this is still in flux in terms of browser support.  But what is the best html5&#x2F;js lib that I could use with the least amount of issues?
======
motyar
Check this

[http://webaudiodemos.appspot.com/AudioRecorder/index.html](http://webaudiodemos.appspot.com/AudioRecorder/index.html)

------
good-citizen
can't you just say:

<input type="file" accept="audio/*;capture=microphone"></input>

?

